# Anyone seen these Q7 pics!!!!



## octick (Apr 3, 2001)




----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone seen these Q7 pics!!!! (octick)*

Ah, a long wheelbase Treg too (last picture)! I knew it would happen.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Anyone seen these Q7 pics!!!! (octick)*

think there's some PS going on here...the 4 rings are a bit askew but looks good


----------



## 04A8 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Anyone seen these Q7 pics!!!! (foofighter28)*

Anyone know when the long Touareg comes out? Seems to me like the log-wheelbase Touareg would compete with the Q7.


----------



## vdubbun (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Anyone seen these Q7 pics!!!! (04A8)*

I spotted one of these in Bethesda, MD this week!!!!







I had no idea what it was until I did a little searching on the tex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm still waiting for interior pics


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone seen these Q7 pics!!!! (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_think there's some PS going on here...the 4 rings are a bit askew but looks good

Someone prob overlaid the Audi rings over the "crown" logo.
People just have to much time on their hands.








tMH


----------

